# Bibliotheken für Meldungen (WinCC flex 2007) - Freeware



## sps-concept (22 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ab sofort stehen 3 Bibliotheken für WinCC flex 2005 SP1 / WinCC flex 2007 kostenlos zum Download bereit.

*WCCflex_MELD1*
2000 Betriebsmeldungen

2000 Störmeldungen
Quit SPS: keine
Quit OP:  keine


*WCCflex_MELD2*
2000 Betriebsmeldungen

2000 Störmeldungen
Quit SPS: ja
Quit OP:  keine


*WCCflex_MELD3
* 2000 Betriebsmeldungen

2000 Störmeldungen
Quit SPS: ja
Quit OP:  ja

Die Downloads finden Sie auf der Homepage -> Download

Eine Anleitung zur Verwendung befindet sich im Archiv. So angelegte Meldungen können durch Fremdsprachen Im/Export extern bearbeitet werden. Somit ist auch das automatische Generieren von Meldetexten mit dem Tool Messagetext_S7toHMI (hier klicken) möglich.

Ihr Feedback ist willkommen. Gästebucheinträge sind auch erwünscht.

André


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2007)

Hallo André.

Hat es so etwas nicht mal von Siemens gegeben ??? Irgendwie hab ich in meiner Bib schon Störmeldungen. Sind aber nur 1000 Stück ( glaube ich!)

Und wo ist dein Archiv ????

Grüsse und ein frohes Fest


----------



## sps-concept (22 Dezember 2007)

*Archiv*

Hallo,

ja das gabs von Siemens, aber ohne Quittierungen. Und die Nummerierung mit 0001 .... ist ungünstig wenn du verschiedene Klassen drinhast.

Ich habe die Sachen komplett neu erstellt. Und bei den 3 Bibliotheken sind alle Quittiervarianten enthalten. Ich habe Störmeldung 0001..  und Betriebsmeldung 0001.. Das kommt besser beim Fremdsprachenexport wenn man die Liste ordnen muss.

Die Archive sind verlinkt

André


----------



## sps-concept (14 Januar 2008)

*jetzt auch WinCC flex 2005 SP1*

die Bibliotheken wurden jetzt auch für WinCC flex 2005 SP1 zum Download bereitgestellt.

André


----------

